# Cheveron Delo 400LE SAE 5W-40 OK?



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

Last week I was checking the oil in my wifes 2000 Passat V6 and found it was low. So while I was at work, she called our trusty mechanic and he told her to get a 5W-40 synthetic oil. She went to our local O'Reilly's and bought a gallon container of Chevron Delo 400LE SAE 5W-40 and put it in. Can't really find much on this oil and it doesn't seem to be VW approved. Is it safe for her car? And....


I have a 2003 20th Anniversary GTI (1.8T). Usually I'm only about a quart low by my 5,000 oil change but am already there and have 1,500 miles to go. Can I use the Cheveron Delo 400LE SAE 5W-40 to top up my car (since I have plenty left over)?

BTW - the dealer has always done my oil in the GTI and with the exception of a few times, done my wife oil in the Passat. I don't want to use an oil that'll cause any problems and would rather just change it out if the Delo is not for our car(s). I'm just not sure if there's anything to be concerned about. Thanks for the help.


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

Yes it will be fine....it uses a CJ-4/SM additive chemistry similar to the Rotella T6 synthetic.

TS


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Thanks*



TooSlick said:


> Yes it will be fine....it uses a CJ-4/SM additive chemistry similar to the Rotella T6 synthetic.
> 
> TS


TooSlick, I appreciate the response.  So, it'll be fine for either the Passat V6 or the 1.8T?


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

Yes either one...


----------

